# Pavoni Pre-Mill Pressure Stat



## AliG (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi all,

Does anyone know if the Pstat on the far left of the below picture is adjustable?

I recently got temp strips for my La Pavoni Professional (I think it's a 90s model) and it heats up too quickly. I thought I would fiddle with the pressure but can't work out if it's possible on my model. It's also probably worth mentioning that I am not at all handy; descaling and changing the gaskets is pretty much the extent of my abilities/experience.










Thanks!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

AliG said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone know if the Pstat on the far left of the below picture is adjustable?
> 
> ...


 Yes it's adjustable as they all are, they only problematic one is the second from right as it will often break if you are not careful. All of Theo there adjust with a flat head screwdriver, hope this helps


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Tip.

I learnt the hard way!

The range of adjustment these things make is actually quite small, something like + - 5 . I forget the detail but its smaller than I thought it would be.

So turning the screw one way or another forever does not make any difference! So use something like Tippex to mark the screw and the housing and make a note of direction and amount of turn. As little as 1/8th turn is quite significant to the pressure that it clicks on and off at.


----------



## AliG (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks, I messed about with it yesterday and managed to work it out. I've realised I'm not quite sure where it should be, so currently experimenting with different pressures.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

AliG said:


> Thanks, I messed about with it yesterday and managed to work it out. I've realised I'm not quite sure where it should be, so currently experimenting with different pressures.


 The factory preset is 0.8 bar. Adjustment is 0.5 to 1.2 bar ON/OFF gap on mine is about 0.2 bar.


----------

